# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  फोरम का सबसे  अच्छा  सूत्र

## swami ji

हेलो मित्रों यहाँ पर हमें फोरम पर जो सूत्र आचा लगे  उसे हम शेर करेगे और साथ 
में क्यों आचा लगा वो सबको बतयेगे .

राजवीर

----------


## MALLIKA

गुड आइडिया !
स्वामी  जी !
नए सूत्र की शुभकामनाये !

----------


## swami ji

साक्षात्कार: दोस्तों का ..........................................ये सूत्र मेरा प्रिय हे क्यों की उसमे हम मन चाहे सवाल कर सकते हे आपने दोस्त  और मजे ले सकते हे  दिल से दोस्तों कभी आप यहाँ पर सब पधारे..............

राजवीर सा .

----------


## swami ji

> गुड आइडिया !
> स्वामी  जी !
> नए सूत्र की शुभकामनाये !


देवी जी आपको कोनसा सूत्र आचा लगता हे  वो आप यहाँ पर रखिये और क्यों आचा लगता हे बताये सब को .....

सूत्र की बधाई के लिए धनवाद  देवी जी आप का ....राजवीर सा........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सबसे पहले चोपाल ,,चोपाल के बारे मैं काफी कुछ लिखा जा चुका है ,,,,फिर विवादित ओर प्रतिबंधित फिल्मे ----फूलमुन साहब का सूत्र काफी पसंद है क्योंकि ये एक तरह से फिल्मों की सम्पूर्ण कोचिंग क्लास है ।

----------


## swami ji

> सबसे पहले चोपाल ,,चोपाल के बारे मैं काफी कुछ लिखा जा चुका है ,,,,फिर विवादित ओर प्रतिबंधित फिल्मे ----फूलमुन साहब का सूत्र काफी पसंद है क्योंकि ये एक तरह से फिल्मों की सम्पूर्ण कोचिंग क्लास है ।


वाह जनाब  सही में हो आप ....मजेदार हे  ,,
धनवाद आप सूत्र में पधारे मित्र ....

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*फुल मून जी का बेन फिल्मो वाला सूत्र* *इस फोरम में मेरा पसंदीदा सूत्र है* 
*ये बात अलग है कि में उनका एक छुपा हुआ प्रशंसक हूँ* 
*वहां कभी पोस्ट नहीं करता*

----------


## amol05

*सबसे बदिया चोपाल और उसके बाद आश्रम ..........................

इनका तो जवाब ही नहीं दोस्त*

----------


## amol05

*बाकि सब तो समय के साथ परिवर्तनशील है ................
*

----------


## groopji

> *फुल मून जी का बेन फिल्मो वाला सूत्र* *इस फोरम में मेरा पसंदीदा सूत्र है* 
> *ये बात अलग है कि में उनका एक छुपा हुआ प्रशंसक हूँ* 
> *वहां कभी पोस्ट नहीं करता*


चलो आज एक चोर पकड़ा गया ...... 

चचा जान जितनी फ़िल्में मुफ्त में देखी है उन सभी के टिकट के पैसे भिजवा दीजिएगा 

और अभी तक कितनी परीक्षा भी छूट गई ...... अब लिया जाएगा आपसे हिसाब तैयार रहिये 




> *सबसे बदिया चोपाल और उसके बाद आश्रम ..........................
> 
> इनका तो जवाब ही नहीं दोस्त*



आपका आश्रम तो महान है बाबा ...... और आपने तो वहाँ हमारी भी वीडियो बना डाली .....



मुझे पूरा विश्व सिनेमा ( बेन फेन और मून जी का स्टिकी सूत्र )मनमोहक चित्र विभाग में मस्त मारवाड़ी जी का सूत्र, और piyush78 का देशी माल गुस्सा भईया का जो मर्जी ..... और  ~~~ देसी ~~~
xyzcm जी का और आश्रम तो है ही कस्ट निवारक 

इसके अलावा सामान्य विभाग में मेरा भारत में भाई भारत कुमार जी का भारत पर शासन करते एक परिवार की कहानी .... पूरा तकनिकी विभाग, साक्षात्कार, मून जी का इतिहास  
*और अब लगता है की स्वामी जी भी इस सूत्र में रोजाना खीचते रहेंगे*

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र फुलमून जी का सूत्र कुछ विवादित और प्रतिबंधित फिल्मे
और दूसरा भी  फुलमून जी का सूत्र महान शायरों के चंद शेर ...मेरे पसंदीदा हे
*

----------


## amol05

> चलो आज एक चोर पकड़ा गया ...... 
> 
> चचा जान जितनी फ़िल्में मुफ्त में देखी है उन सभी के टिकट के पैसे भिजवा दीजिएगा 
> 
> और अभी तक कितनी परीक्षा भी छूट गई ...... अब लिया जाएगा आपसे हिसाब तैयार रहिये 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*संक्षेप में आपको पूरी फोरम के अद्वित्य सूत्र अछे लगते है ..............*

----------


## umabua

जिसमे नित नवीनता हो वही सूत्र और वही प्रोग्राम अच्छा लगता है. फोरम में मुझे फुलमून जी के दो सूत्र अच्छे लगे जिनमे से एक है 'फोरम का इतिहास' और दूसरा वह जिसमे प्रतिबंधित फिल्मों के बारे में जानकारी दी जाती हैं.

----------


## sangita_sharma

मुझे सबसे अधिक पसंद हे ''अन्तर्वासना मंच का इतिहास मेरे साथ ''http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3162


इसके  अतिरिक्त भारतकुमार जी और राम गौतम जी के द्वारा बनाये हुए सभी  सूत्र मुझे पसंद होते है

----------


## Rajeev

मुझे तकनीकी विभाग के सूत्र खासकर मनोज जी द्वारा बनाए गए बहुत पसंद है |
एवं फुलमून जी के सूत्र " अन्तर्वासना मंच का इतिहास मेरे साथ '' और " कुछ विवादित और प्रतिबंधित hollywood फ़िल्में "
मेरे प्रिय है और भी सूत्र है जैसे चाँद भाई, बेन जी, सुशिल जी, सौरभ जी आदि द्वारा (सभी मित्रों का नाम बताना असंभव है)

----------


## swami ji

> मुझे तकनीकी विभाग के सूत्र खासकर मनोज जी द्वारा बनाए गए बहुत पसंद है |
> एवं फुलमून जी के सूत्र " अन्तर्वासना मंच का इतिहास मेरे साथ '' और " कुछ विवादित और प्रतिबंधित hollywood फ़िल्में "
> मेरे प्रिय है और भी सूत्र है जैसे चाँद भाई, बेन जी, सुशिल जी, सौरभ जी आदि द्वारा (सभी मित्रों का नाम बताना असंभव है)


sahi me  आची बात हे  यहाँ पर आपने दिल की बात कही जाती हे जो दिल से पसंद हे सूत्र हमें .......

----------


## Rajeev

> sahi me  आची बात हे  यहाँ पर आपने दिल की बात कही जाती हे जो दिल से पसंद हे सूत्र हमें .......


आपका धन्यवाद राजवीर जी मेरे विचार पर अपनी प्रतिक्रिया एवं रेपो+ के लिए |

----------


## swami ji

> मुझे सबसे अधिक पसंद हे ''अन्तर्वासना मंच का इतिहास मेरे साथ ''http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3162
> 
> 
> इसके  अतिरिक्त भारतकुमार जी और राम गौतम जी के द्वारा बनाये हुए सभी  सूत्र मुझे पसंद होते है


धनवाद  नियामक देवी जी ....

यहाँ तो सब की बात में दम हे जी ......

----------


## swami ji

> जिसमे नित नवीनता हो वही सूत्र और वही प्रोग्राम अच्छा लगता है. फोरम में मुझे फुलमून जी के दो सूत्र अच्छे लगे जिनमे से एक है 'फोरम का इतिहास' और दूसरा वह जिसमे प्रतिबंधित फिल्मों के बारे में जानकारी दी जाती हैं.


प्रणाम देवी या  मित्र ...

धनवाद आपको आपनी राय देने केलिए मित्र ....

सब के होठो पे एक ही नाम हे जी फूल मून  जी का मित्र ....

----------


## swami ji

> *मित्र फुलमून जी का सूत्र कुछ विवादित और प्रतिबंधित फिल्मे
> और दूसरा भी  फुलमून जी का सूत्र महान शायरों के चंद शेर ...मेरे पसंदीदा हे
> *



राकेश भाई आभार मित्र आपका .....
सही कहा आपने मित्र ......

----------


## swami ji

> चलो आज एक चोर पकड़ा गया ...... 
> 
> चचा जान जितनी फ़िल्में मुफ्त में देखी है उन सभी के टिकट के पैसे भिजवा दीजिएगा 
> 
> और अभी तक कितनी परीक्षा भी छूट गई ...... अब लिया जाएगा आपसे हिसाब तैयार रहिये 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


हा हा हा हा हा हा  बस न ग्रुप जी ...ऐसी बात नहीं हे जी ...आप  जेसा समजते हे वेसा नहीं हू भाई में ...में सूत्र को खिचने में नहीं आता भाई आचा लगे तब तक रखना बाकि तो भगवान भला करे ......

----------


## swami ji

> *फुल मून जी का बेन फिल्मो वाला सूत्र* *इस फोरम में मेरा पसंदीदा सूत्र है* 
> *ये बात अलग है कि में उनका एक छुपा हुआ प्रशंसक हूँ* 
> *वहां कभी पोस्ट नहीं करता*


चाचा को प्रणाम .......वाह सब के दिल एक ही इंसान में लगा हे जी ///

----------


## ras

*फूल्मून जी का बैन मूवी वाला सूत्र मेरा पसंदीदा सूत्र है, और भारत भाई के सूत्र भी मुझे पसंद आते हैं. शेर तो नहीं लेकिन फूलमून भाई के शान में ये ज़रूर कहूँगा की फूल्मून जी आपको चाँद कहने को दिल नहीं करता, क्यूंकि चाँद में तो दाग है और मेरा मित्र बिलकुल बेदाग, (इनकी किसी प्रविष्टि में कभी कोई असंसदीय भाषा तक नहीं होती)*

----------


## swami ji

> *फूल्मून जी का बैन मूवी वाला सूत्र मेरा पसंदीदा सूत्र है, और भारत भाई के सूत्र भी मुझे पसंद आते हैं. शेर तो नहीं लेकिन फूलमून भाई के शान में ये ज़रूर कहूँगा की फूल्मून जी आपको चाँद कहने को दिल नहीं करता, क्यूंकि चाँद में तो दाग है और मेरा मित्र बिलकुल बेदाग, (इनकी किसी प्रविष्टि में कभी कोई असंसदीय भाषा तक नहीं होती)*


WAH WAH ERE BHAI AAP SAB KI EK HI JUBAN  ने सब का दिल जित लिए मेरे लाल .....राजवीर सा

----------


## MALLIKA

भारत जी सभी सूत्र और महान शायरों के चंद शेर मुझे पसंद है !!

----------


## swami ji

> भारत जी सभी सूत्र और महान शायरों के चंद शेर मुझे पसंद है !!


dhanvad  आपका देवी जी ....सूत्र में आने का जी ....राजवीर सा ....................

----------


## sushilnkt

मेने तोरे सारे सूत्र बहुत ही पसंद हे 

आप मानो या ना मानो

----------


## badboy123455

> मेने तोरे सारे सूत्र बहुत ही पसंद हे 
> 
> आप मानो या ना मानो


*रिप्लाई तो किसी में नही करते महाराज.....*

----------


## swami ji

> मेने तोरे सारे सूत्र बहुत ही पसंद हे 
> 
> आप मानो या ना मानो


हा हा हा हा हा  थोडा बहोत मजाक में सच नहीं बोलते जी 



> *रिप्लाई तो किसी में नही करते महाराज.....*


राकेश भाई सा ....ये मजाक में भी जुट बोलते  हे ये मित्र मेरे .... हा हा हा

----------


## Bhai G

फूल्मून जी का मंच का इतिहास लाजवाब सूत्र है 
भारत कुमार जी के  कुछ सूत्र अद्वितीय है 
चौपाल एक मनोरंजक सूत्र है और पंकज जी का पहेलियों वाला सूत्र मजा आता है इसमें

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*अपन तो गणित और साहित्य के दीवाने है।* 

बस कभी कभी जिज्ञासा शांत करने तकनीकी विभाग घूमने चले जाते है।

----------


## swami ji

> फूल्मून जी का मंच का इतिहास लाजवाब सूत्र है 
> भारत कुमार जी के  कुछ सूत्र अद्वितीय है 
> चौपाल एक मनोरंजक सूत्र है और पंकज जी का पहेलियों वाला सूत्र मजा आता है इसमें


भाई जी आपका धनवाद . आपनी प्रतिक्रिया रखने के लिए ....

राजवीर ....

सभी के  होठो पर एक ही नाम हे जी फुल मून  जी का ......

----------


## swami ji

> *अपन तो गणित और साहित्य के दीवाने है।* 
> 
> बस कभी कभी जिज्ञासा शांत करने तकनीकी विभाग घूमने चले जाते है।


आपकी बात सही हे जी आचार्य  जी ..........धनवाद आप  यहाँ पधारे मित्र ....राजवर

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आपकी बात सही हे जी आचार्य  जी ..........धनवाद आप  यहाँ पधारे मित्र ....राजवर


राजवीर जी, आपके द्वारा दिये स्नेह और सम्मान के लिए मैं तहे दिल से आपका आभारी हूँ।

----------


## Ranveer

वैसे तो कई सूत्र हैँ पर तीन तो मुझे काफी पंसद है - 

1. फूलमून जी की " कुछ विवादित और प्रतिबंधित फिल्मेँ " । एक उत्कृष्ट कृति । जिस तरह फूलमून जी ने विवरण किया है वो लाजवाब है । अंग्रेजी मे भी सर्च करने पर ऐसी जानकारी नहीँ मिलती ।

2. सोनी की " *** ****सी चुलबुली " । एक ज्ञानी , चतुर और ****स लडकी की कल्पना की उडान । पिछले फोरम पर भी एसा ही सूत्र था " मैँ खडे *** का सपना " । कहने को तो इसमेँ अश्लील शब्दोँ की भरमार है पर मेरी नजर मे इसमेँ अश्लीलता से ऊपर भी बहुत कुछ है ।

3. मेरा " ईश्वर ..क्या सचमुच तु है " । इसकी अनगिनत प्रविष्टियाँ मिटायीँ गयीँ , विवाद हुए , कई बार बंद हुए .. फिर खुले । अंततः गुरुजी ने उसे बंद कर दिया । यह सूत्र अपना मौलिक स्वरुप खो चुका है फिर भी मेरा पंसदीदा है ।

----------


## Bhai G

मित्र राजवीर जी आपके  सम्मान और प्यार के लिए हार्दिक आभार 


> भाई जी आपका धनवाद . आपनी प्रतिक्रिया रखने के लिए ....
> 
> राजवीर ....
> 
> सभी के  होठो पर एक ही नाम हे जी फुल मून  जी का ......

----------


## sushilnkt

> *रिप्लाई तो किसी में नही करते महाराज.....*


भाई आप का कोण सा सूत्र हे जिसमे मेने पोस्ट नहीं की हो .......... सब पर तो करता हु यार

----------


## swami ji

> मित्र राजवीर जी आपके  सम्मान और प्यार के लिए हार्दिक आभार





> भाई आप का कोण सा सूत्र हे जिसमे मेने पोस्ट नहीं की हो .......... सब पर तो करता हु यार


dhanvad  मित्रों आप सभी का .............................

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही अच्छा सुत्र है
मुझे तकनिकी विभाग
, साहित्य, ज्ञान विज्ञान तथा सभी प्रकार कि नयी जानकारीयाँ जो सभी का ज्ञानवर्धन करती है

----------


## sangita_sharma

अभी मेरा सबसे पसंदीदा सूत्र ''बेवफा'' हे जो आदित्य जी द्वारा संचालित किया जा रहा हे http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=14262

----------


## ingole

*मेरा अभी तक का सबसे पसंदीदा सूत्र है- अंतरवासना फोरम का इतिहास.*

----------

